# The Mysterious Allure of Offset Guitars



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

Yup, that's exactly what I'm talking about. I have hugely varying interests when it comes to guitars, ranging from super-strats with as many strings and fan angles as you can imagine to straight vintage, single-cut and offset 6'ers.

I remember when I first really laid eyes on a Jazzmaster in my own hands. There was definitely something there that I couldn't resist. Something about that skewed body and all the flashy buttons that really screamed *'COOL'*

I'm interested into what the rest of the SSO community thinks about offsets. Post links, descriptions, whatever! Just be friendly please!

I'll begin with the tried and true master of the offset:





Definitely my favorite offset shape of all time.


----------



## morethan6 (May 6, 2014)

Assuming that is a CP MIM Jazzy, I have one. It's amazing.

Actually, it played really badly and buzzed like a moron for ages untill I shimmed the neck and finally got it set up right, but I never cared because frankly it's the god of good-looking guitars.

I had like 2 months where I couldn't stop thinking about a jazzmaster - I tried to resist but caved in. Never gassed for something so hard in all my life.

Just such a cool shape. More original than a Strat or LP, edgy but classic. Heart.

EDIT: On closer observation it's clearly not a CP, it's an AVRI. Sorry, I'm blind. Point still stands though


----------



## guiurso (May 6, 2014)

I'm completely obsessing over Jazzmasters lately, gonna try to pick up a J Mascis Squier SOON. Love offset guitars


----------



## McBrain (May 6, 2014)

Love offsets! 

I have a Mustang Special (Pawn Shop series) and I'm considering one of the new US Special Mustangs.

The Special:


----------



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

Since I bought my first Squier VM Jazzmaster in 3TB last year around Sept., I just haven't stopped thinking about Jazzmasters/Jaguars/Pawn Shop Offsets/etc.

The newer J Mascis SQ's play obscenely good for the $400 price tag. I honestly didn't expect them to play that well. I'm not too much a fan of the look, but if it came in 3TB I'd be all over it.


----------



## piggins411 (May 6, 2014)

I'm really wanting of those white Jazzmasters with a brown pickguard


----------



## guiurso (May 6, 2014)

oh wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## stevexc (May 6, 2014)

I've been gassing over Skatecasters lately:






Played this guy at a shop the other day, for a $500 made-in-China guitar it actually felt really nice. Although I don't like the stopbar style TOMs. Change that and slap a reverse Strat headstock on it and I'm sold!


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 6, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> I'm really wanting of those white Jazzmasters with a brown pickguard



Like this?





That's my Squier Vintage Modified Jazzmaster, which I got last year for my 18th birthday. It's an awesome guitar, just spent two hours playing it.

Jazzmasters in particular are odd to play - it's difficult to solo on them in the same way as you would on a Strat, much less a Gibson or whatever else. There's a learning curve to playing them, and you have to get used to the feel, but once you do they're very good fun. They sound incredible as well. Even mine, which is only fairly cheap, absolutely rocks. It's not a metal guitar, but it's great for alt-rock, shoegaze, loads of other kinds of modern (or classic) rock. Which is fine by me, because I probably play that stuff more than metal now.

Big fan over here!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2014)

Offset? You mean oblique?


----------



## stevexc (May 6, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Offset? You mean oblique?



Tomayto, tomahto. "Oblique" is technically more accurate, but you hear "offset" being used a lot more often. Poor term choices isn't exactly a new thing in the world of guitars, with input jacks that output signal and tremolo arms that create vibrato


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Offset? You mean oblique?



They're called Offsets because the waist of the guitar is offset from one side to the other compared to a strat where the cuts are in the same place. Its what Fender called the design in the 60s.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I had bought mine originally with the purposes of banging out the heaviest, sludgiest, doomiest doom imaginable... But I later got bit hard by the Shoegaze bug and now I'm running more effects on Guitar Rig than my computer can even handle... Which is fun I guess! I still have no idea what the auxiliary dials at the top corner are supposed to do, but I've found a way to get an incredibly fuzzy tone out of any amp without any fuzz pedals utilizing those.


----------



## Lickers (May 6, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I've been gassing over Skatecasters lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like the look of these, too, but I prefer the Genesis of this design...the Surfcaster.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 6, 2014)

Lickers said:


> I like the look of these, too, but I prefer the Genesis of this design...the Surfcaster.



Indeed.

The Surfcaster is a hundred million times better looking.






It's just more graceful and a much better use of the shape. The Skatecaster looks like its inbred cousin.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

I concur.


----------



## stevexc (May 6, 2014)

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, I'm not a fan of lipstick pickups and semihollows  Or pearl pickguards aside from on those black ones...


----------



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

Hah, don't get me wrong, I love the Skatecaster, but I just feel the shape lends itself a bit better to a more vintage/traditional styling. I saw a black satin Skatecaster once that made me squeal, so those are more than welcome in my life!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 6, 2014)

What about a reverse offset?






I know Danelectro isn't exactly a top-shelf company, but the jazz band director when I was in college dug up an old U2. It actually sounded really good, and played half-decent. It was certainly fun.

I also really like these, would love to try one out:


















And those surfcasters look pretty awesome.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 6, 2014)

I've tried out the Chris Miller sig (CMM1) and it actually plays pretty darn good. I remember GASing obscenely hard for an ORM1 I saw at my local Sam Ash, but couldn't find the funds to acquire it before it was sold to someone else. Being discontinued, It'll be hard to find another I can try out in-store since I don't want to risk ordering any of the one's I've found online knowing the lower-tier Ibanez sigs aren't exactly_ 'lemon-proof'_.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2014)

I'm definitely more of a traditional guitar shape kind of guy but I'd be a damn liar if I said that the dominion didn't cause a tingle in my pants 









still would love to own one of the high end ones. Maybe if I can find one 

Also the day this gets released in white it'll be hard to not get one right away.


----------



## Sofos (May 6, 2014)

Changing it up a bit, I've always really liked the shape of offset V's, especially this one:


----------



## kevdes93 (May 6, 2014)

love me some offsets. ive had a few jazzmasters and i hope to get a partsmaster put together this year


----------



## Black Mamba (May 6, 2014)




----------



## BucketheadRules (May 6, 2014)

shanejohnson02 said:


> What about a reverse offset?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danos are brilliant.

The shape of that model is based on the old Mosrite from the 1960s:






Various Mosrites were used by Kurt Cobain, Johnny Ramone, and my personal favourite of their players - Nicke Andersson from the Hellacopters:


----------



## broj15 (May 6, 2014)

if i had the dosh and the need for another sixer an MIJ JM66 jazzmaster would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Lickers (May 6, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, I'm not a fan of lipstick pickups and semihollows  Or pearl pickguards aside from on those black ones...


 
The Jackson versions did away with the lipsticks.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 6, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> I still have no idea what the auxiliary dials at the top corner are supposed to do



I wondered the same thing - found this interactive tool to explain all the switches & whatnot

http://www.webrocker.de/jaguar/cms/2007/05/12/the-interactive-jaguar/


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 6, 2014)

I've had a soft spot for a Warmoth Baritone Jazzcaster - maybe I should build it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 6, 2014)

My Reverend Sensei 290


----------



## narad (May 6, 2014)

I'd totally rock one of these Anderson ravens... trying to ignore the guy in the photo...


----------



## ElysianGuitars (May 6, 2014)

I love offset/oblique guitars.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 6, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


>



Holy shit, I didn't know there were Surfcaster basses.

I think I need one...


----------



## Forkface (May 6, 2014)

I got a squier jagmaster that i bought just because I've always loved the shape and i got this one cheap as hell





I was considering a refinish but the sunburst grew on me and i ended up just changing the pickups.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/246236-ngd-im-starting-feel-cooler-already.html


----------



## HurrDurr (May 7, 2014)

I'm considering doing a Sea Foam over the 3TB finish on mine. I too wasn't 100% fond of it, but it's definitely grown on me. I've relic'd mine a bit though, just some mild wear and tear. I'll post some pics of it soon.


----------



## protest (May 7, 2014)




----------



## morethan6 (May 7, 2014)

narad said:


> I'd totally rock one of these Anderson ravens... trying to ignore the guy in the photo...



"I can hear something....sounds like....a douchebag"

Great guitar, not great photo.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 7, 2014)

I just had an awesome idea to spec out a custom Jazzmaster and as I logged onto the Carvin site... None. Not a single one. They have absolutely no offset designs. What's up with that?

*EDIT:* The above comment is irrelevant because while browsing the Anderson site, I found the exact model I'd spec out anyway.


----------



## stevexc (May 7, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I'm actually a fan:






Also this thing is damn classy looking - not sure if it's offset _enough_ though:






And my favorite offset metal machine:






And this is from the current TDPRI Home Depot challenge; awesome sparkly offset thinline Tele (picture links to build thread):


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 7, 2014)

My OCD is out of control right now.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 7, 2014)

I just love how ESP/LTD have found a way to avoid copyright infringement by offsetting everything... It makes me feel good.


----------



## Mr Violence (May 7, 2014)

I'm usually not a huge fan of offset or oblique guitars, but Framus posted these guys on their Facebook page and got me GASing pretty hard.















10/10 IMO


----------



## HurrDurr (May 7, 2014)

^^^ Likewise! Reverse offsets are always cool!


----------



## Semi-pro (May 9, 2014)

FGW Flying Finn - Always had a slight gas for one


----------



## Jason2112 (May 9, 2014)

My two Don Grosh Electrajets:

Inca Silver





Trans Mary Kay Seafoam Green


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 9, 2014)

I've been gassing a lot for a Squier J. Mascis Jazzmaster. Looks and sounds perfect. But first, I'll get my RG8.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 9, 2014)

That Sea Foam DG Electrajet is AMAZING.
Ultimate GAS ignited!


----------



## haffner1 (May 9, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Changing it up a bit, I've always really liked the shape of offset V's, especially this one:



Arrrrgh! I don't think I have seen this one before. This is another one of those instances where I look at a guitar and think "YES! It's perfect! It's ... It's... It's missing a f'n neck pickup dammit!" And with the EMGs, getting one routed would be an utter pain in the ass because there would be no ring to cover it.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 10, 2014)

Does this count?






I've been in love with that design for quite some time.


----------



## khanate7 (May 10, 2014)

I certainly like mine...


----------



## theycallmetc (May 10, 2014)

Jazzmasters, Jaguars, I love all of them.

Sexy:






Eff me, pretty please (Feline Custom Firebird/Jaguar):


----------



## Alberto7 (May 10, 2014)

That blue Feline is absolute total sex.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2014)

Don't forget about the Gibson RD!


----------



## mikernaut (May 11, 2014)

Do these count as offset?


----------



## HurrDurr (May 12, 2014)

Hah, Those Ibanez's always have me guessing. It's like right in between. Not sure if it's an offset, but it's definitely funky.
I'd never seen Jackson models in that shape before, so that's cool too.


----------



## jordanky (May 13, 2014)

Offsets are my favorites! I had never owned one until I built my Jazzcaster last September, and since then I can't put them down. I built a kind of standard Jazzmaster in October or so and they have been my main players ever since. They're so insanely comfortable standing up or sitting down. Also, I've grown extremely fond of the weird, fickle nature of Jazzmasters and have came to embrace how many weird noises I can make, or that happen anyway.

Jazzcaster




Jazzmaster


----------



## HurrDurr (May 14, 2014)

Man that Jazzcaster is *SWEET!*


----------



## Don Vito (May 23, 2014)

I've never owned one, but these are my absolute favorite type of guitars. Thinking about getting an Ibanez CMM1 or Charvel skatecaster.

Another offset I love is the Peavey Void(their take on the Gibson RD I presume), although I would highly prefer something other than the BC Rich style headstock


----------



## Sean Ashe (May 23, 2014)

The anderson ravens are SICK. I'm pretty sure it will be my next guitar. I played several at the tag shop and they were just so musical.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 23, 2014)

Honestly, never really noticed Jazzmasters until yesterday; got to researching and needed a hard tail. 

Jim Root Jazz incoming lol.


----------



## Don Vito (May 31, 2014)

NGD for one of my favorite threads on the forum. If you're wondering why the picture quality is so jarringly crap, that's because this is a screen cap of a video. Yeah, turns out I had my camera set to video mode the whole time I was taking "pictures". Didn't realize this til I got home, and I didn't feel like going back to this spot in the woods because the mosquitoes were terrible. 




[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kennedyblake1994/sabrina[/SC]

Fender Blacktop Jaguar


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 31, 2014)

Happy NGD.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 31, 2014)

Been trying to decide on a next guitar,I have two ec-1000s already so I don't think another one will be my next.
I absolutely adore the fender stratocaster american special honeyburst I played a while back,but I really am not a big fan of single coils so it was out of question.
Found this on GC s website and played it a few days after-Super awesome guitar,would be an awesome heavy metal guitar with some Seymour's stuck in.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 31, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> NGD for one of my favorite threads on the forum. If you're wondering why the picture quality is so jarringly crap, that's because this is a screen cap of a video. Yeah, turns out I had my camera set to video mode the whole time I was taking "pictures". Didn't realize this til I got home, and I didn't feel like going back to this spot in the woods because the mosquitoes were terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I chuckled  happy NGD maing! Looking good there! Also, that recording was so moody. Felt like I was listening to some black metal mixed with some of the weirder Sigur Rós tracks.


----------



## mystix (Jun 1, 2014)

I have the worst gas for this


----------



## gunch (Jun 1, 2014)

Found this custom shop stang/cyclone on the bay... Speechless, so wicked.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jun 1, 2014)

will kill for bass VI


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm up there with you guys on that Raven GAS status... That purple is _*TOO DANG NICE*_


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2014)

So I was procrastinating (still am) and surfing the ESP website, and I came across this:










I didn't even know these existed. 
... these still count as offset right? They look offset to me.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 2, 2014)

*Heck yeah those count!*

Those are some of the nicest offset nods to the classic PRS mojo I've ever seen. Leave it to ESP to once again make something I loved even more beautiful by offsetting it to avoid copyright laws, lol


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2014)

They're so nice, I want to cry.

They're over twice the price of the Carvin SCB6 with a Floyd that I've been planning for my next purchase, but even with the drawbacks of price and being only hardtails... the Carvin has met its competitor.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 2, 2014)

Have you checked out the E-II Mystiques? $1799.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh jeez, you're right. I got caught up in the ESP ones and forgot about the E-II's.  I'm not digging that shade of blue too much on that particular model, but the red one definitely gels a lot better with me. And for the price... hhhmmm... I have to consider a lot of things now. Thanks!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 2, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Oh jeez, you're right. I got caught up in the ESP ones and forgot about the E-II's.  I'm not digging that shade of blue too much on that particular model, but the red one definitely gels a lot better with me. And for the price... hhhmmm... I have to consider a lot of things now. Thanks!



No problem dude! I've really been digging the black one with the Floyd as of late.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2014)

They're like PRSi. They don't do it for me at all in solid colors (exceptions exist), but put a minimally appealing top on it and a translucent color, and you'll see me drooling for one. I really wish the other two came with a Floyd, as that's what I have been looking for for a while now.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 3, 2014)

There's just something about the E-II editions that look kinda cheap and toy-like to me. I'm sure they play great though, but I never see any shops carrying them though and thus haven't had a chance to try one in person.


----------



## GuyB (Jul 19, 2014)

Leo Fender designed the offset JazzMaster in the 1950's for the Jazz Players, but they didn't like them, probably because there's no acoustic tone. 

Here's Joe Pass on a Jaguar:


----------



## gunch (Jul 19, 2014)

GuyB said:


> Leo Fender designed the offset JazzMaster in the 1950's for the Jazz Players, but they didn't like them, probably because there's no acoustic tone.
> 
> Here's Joe Pass on a Jaguar:




Wonder if he had to mustang bridge mod it


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess it technically isn't offset, but this has always been one of my favorite Jazzmaster/Jaguar/Mustang inspired guitars. G&L Fallout


----------



## source field (Jul 19, 2014)

Modern offsets
































"Real" offset guitars from ESP:


----------



## ONE (Jul 19, 2014)

The Pheonix by ESP (I think it's slightly offset...) is one of my all time favourite shapes:





Also this thing is pretty 'rad':


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 20, 2014)

Still loving my Fender Jag. Although, I had to take down that horrible "picture" of it from the last page(not to mention my dreadful attempt at drone music) 

Been thinking about throwing a vibrato on it, but a part of me wants to keep it original.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2014)

Relevant almost necro bump because on the first page of this thread I said I'd buy one if I could find one. Well I found one and my bank account isn't happy 





NGD when it gets here this week of course


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 16, 2014)

I love this thread, I've had huge jazzmaster gas for a while, one is definitely going to be my next guitar. 


Don't know if vipers count as offsets, but I love mine


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 16, 2014)

My tried and true Fender Toronado, great guitars if you can find one.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 16, 2014)

^love the tornadoes, so quirky! Tho Could just be the photo, but that fretboard looks thirsty!


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 17, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> ^love the tornadoes, so quirky! Tho Could just be the photo, but that fretboard looks thirsty!



Ya I have to put some lemon oil on it, I keep forgetting


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 17, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> I love this thread, I've had huge jazzmaster gas for a while,  one is definitely going to be my next guitar.
> 
> 
> Don't know if vipers count as offsets, but I love mine


Do you like the P90buckers? been thinking about throwing some in my Blacktop Jag. It's either those or DiMarzio bluesbuckers.

And here's another pic of it because the last one was so ....ing bad. edit: tried to copy bouvip because my apartment has poor lighting 








gunshow86de said:


> I guess it technically isn't offset, but this has always been one of my favorite Jazzmaster/Jaguar/Mustang inspired guitars. G&L Fallout


I've had some serious GAS for these.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 17, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Do you like the P90buckers? been thinking about throwing some in my Blacktop Jag. It's either those or DiMarzio bluesbuckers.
> 
> And here's another pic of it because the last one was so ....ing bad.
> 
> ...




I absolutely love them, they're Gibson p94s, and they're pretty phenomenal sounding all across the gain spectrum. And that black top looks awesome.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 18, 2014)

Been GAS'ing *hard* for one of these _Fender PS Offset Specials_ in Shell Pink.


----------



## jahosy (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes to surfcasters!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Don Vito (Aug 19, 2014)

^ I think I've asked you this before.. but what model is that?


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a Squier by Fender&#12300;MAMI JAZZMASTER® PEARL WHITE&#12301;limited edition model for Sasazki Mami of SCANDAL.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, I used to listen to them a bit. Didn't know they released that.


----------

